# Serra Or Pygo?



## advan414

I know it's hard to tell when they are this size, and the video quality isn't the greatest. But can any of you maybe recognize any serras? I've been waiting for them to arrive at my lfs. The piranhas are around 2:38 http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1671926281508&oid=120623824636023&comments


----------



## Tensa

i just saw reds in one of the tanks.


----------



## Piranha_man

The Fish Factory?

Wow man, I wonder what genius came up with that name.


----------



## Guest

^ I know, welcome to the fish factory








It's hard to tell at that size so I can't say. It's nice that the people at The Fish Factory are so knowledgeable as to what they get in shipments.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

You can't really tell anything definite from that vid. Chances are they will be captive bred reds. Since reds are usually captive bred and serras are wild you shouldn't usually mix up the two.

Some clear pics would be alot better. You could also google search as there are plenty of pics of 1" pygos and serras and they are not too similar but like I said unless these are wild caught p's it would be pretty rare for serras to somehow get mixed in with captiuve bred pygos


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

way too small to even see herefore id'ing is a no


----------



## advan414

These are wild caught p's. I tried to take a clear pic but no luck. I guess I'll just wait until they get a little bigger. They are only about 1/2 to 3/4". I got 3 in a 55gal corner tank. Anyways I'm guessing they are reds, it doesn't really matter to me. I just wanted to get some new p's since my Mac died a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Moondemon

wild caught ??? 
How much are they asking for one fish ?


----------



## advan414

3 for 20. 1 for 7.50. Oh yeah btw collection point is Columbia.


----------



## Moondemon

At that price, are you sure they're not captive breed ? 
Wild cught piranhas normally go for higher prices than that... But if they're really wild caught, the price is amazing...


----------



## advan414

Moondemon said:


> At that price, are you sure they're not captive breed ?
> Wild cught piranhas normally go for higher prices than that... But if they're really wild caught, the price is amazing...


How much would you say 1/2-3/4" wild caught go for?


----------



## Moondemon

I don't know, but small captive breed natts are sold around 10-15$ each here in Montreal. 
If you're sure they're wild caught, go for it, as i've never seen any for sale at that price !


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

advan414 said:


> At that price, are you sure they're not captive breed ?
> Wild cught piranhas normally go for higher prices than that... But if they're really wild caught, the price is amazing...


How much would you say 1/2-3/4" wild caught go for?
[/quote]

sorry to hear about your mac







, those are mostly likely reds. captive or wild i dunno


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Captive and wild babies will be the same thing when they are adults. Maybe a little different shape.


----------

